# RV, Fifth Wheel, or Pop-up Campers?



## Donny69

Anyone ever bought one and felt like it really gave your marriage a boost? My wife and I live minutes away from a beautiful state lake and I notice the huge amount of campers heading out there all the time. Of course, some times we could bring the kids but I think I'd want to buy one simply to get my wife out of the house and alone from time to time, especially now with Covid. Anyone have any experience with this?

Trying to "date" my wife but that's pretty hard these days while avoiding public gathering places. Any ideas here?


----------



## Nailhead

My W and I have discussed such travel. Speaking with others, the hitch/5th wheel is the way to go. Reason being, once at the camp ground the vehicle can be unhooked and used to see places of interest around the area. The RV can of course pull a Jeep or the like but that is an additional engine to worry about as well as the other mechanics of the Jeep(towed vehicle). Also, those that have done this said the nice pictures of a camper by the lake and no one else in sight do not happen. Camp grounds are generally packed. Seclusion is elusive but sometimes can be found.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan

Fifth wheel is the way to go. My parents had an RV and pulled a boat with it, but they had to unhook from water, sewer and electric to launch the boat or bring it back in. I had a hitch welded to the back of my fifth wheel and can pull a boat behind it. That's not legal in all states and you have to watch the length, but my point is that you don't have to unhook to go somewhere as mentioned by Nailhead. It's a great way to get away and you can replace the mattress so that you "get to sleep in your own comfortable bed." Getting away in our fifthwheel increases our sex frequency, at least for the trip. There are campgrounds of all types, some more secluded than others.


----------



## notmyjamie

My boyfriend and I have been discussing buying some type of RV for a while now. We're leaning towards a Class C and towing a small car behind it. We really want to travel and like the idea of having our own bed, kitchen, etc with us at each new place we visit. I can only take hotels and eating out so much before I lose my desire to travel. An RV seems like the best of both worlds to me. It's been my retirement dream for years. We probably won't be ready to buy for another couple years...I still own my house with my exH and I need to leave things open for when we finally sell. I'm not sure if I'll buy him out or get a new house of my own. I don't want to get myself locked into something that will make it harder to do what I want when it comes time to make a decision about that. 

In the meantime I would be all over getting a pop-up or a small travel trailer but unfortunately my car can only tow 1500lbs and there is nothing that light. So we are still tenting it. Going away this weekend actually. Can't wait to sit by the fire with a good drink in hand and enjoy the crisp, Fall air. Just got a new dutch oven to try out some campfire cooking!


----------



## pastasauce79

We've been going camping since our kids were toddlers. We have a little pop-up camper but we are planning on buying a bigger camper that includes bunk beds and a bathroom. 

I wouldn't recommend an RV because it's big and it's hard to park outside the campground. My father in law struggled with this! Live and learn.

A fifth wheeler might be too big if it's only the two of you traveling. It depends how much time you are going to spend in and out of the camper.

We usually go camping and do a lot outside. We cook out, we go places, swimming, exploring, etc. For us, a family of four, we only need a place to sleep and a bathroom. 

If you have a big truck or SUV you don't need to bring another smaller vehicle. Even better if it's a 4x4 that way you can go to the beach or drive though rough terrain. 

Go check different camper websites, check out the floorplans and decided based on your interests and needs.


----------



## VladDracul

Camping for years. Went from tent, to tow behind trailer to 5th wheel. Here's the skinny. If you tow a tow behind trailer, you'll need a fairly significant vehicle. If you tow a 5th wheel, you'll need at least a 3/4 ton truck. My 5th wheel, and she's a full figured girl, weighs nearly 6 tons and has a pin weight (the weight that sits on the hitch in the bed of the truck) of close to 3,000 pounds. I tow in the mountains a lot and my tow vehicle in a GMC Duramax diesel. You can go lighter but you'll still need a 3/4 ton, or better, truck, preferably with a diesel engine. 
The camper itself is anything but maintenance free. It needs routine washing and cleaning and invariably some repairs and regular maintenance.
My advice is to rent or borrow a camper a couple of times to see if you like it. Camping/RVing seems to be something you either love or hate. To us its great and we go at least 5-6 days out of every month. To other's the two happiest days in their lives is when the buy the RV and when they sell it.
Another plus is the people you meet are great folks.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Personally my marriage benefits most when I take my smallest tent and lightest kayak, which fit easily in my F-150. The larger tent requires months of planning, but has room for 2 people.


----------



## Spicy

Also, if you have a friend that has one, see if they would let you borrow it for the weekend, or even rent one to see if you really want to make that kind of investment.

I’m all for finding somewhere new to bone! 😜


----------

